# Indian River Shooting ranges??



## FISHIN.NET (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm heading up to the family's cabin this weekend. I was wondering if there is any specified shooting ranges on public land in this area? There has to be a couple places were people go to sight in or shoot clays that you don't have to go to a club for.

Thanks!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

All I know about if Charlevoix Rod and Gun Club. Their open to the public on Wed,Sat and Sun. Check out their website.


----------

